# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Si po ju gjen 'Dita e Dashurisë'?

## mia@

Meqe jemi ne prag te Shen Valentinit do  te doja te shkruanit se si po ju gjen dhe si ndiheni. :xhemla:

----------


## bebushja

> Meqe jemi ne prag te Shen Valentinit do  te doja te shkruanit se si po ju gjen dhe si ndiheni.


Larg personit qe dua.

----------


## stella_senza_cielo

*COPY-PASTE* edhe per mua....



gezuar shen'valentinin gjithe te dashuruarit....dhe uroj ti mbani mire ato qe keni ne krah...se ku i dihet.....

----------


## stella_senza_cielo

*hahahahahaha.....o ogca puna eshte se kur ke dike qe e do me shpirt dhe se ke prane per shum arsye ose rrethana qe te sjell jeta....eshte per tia bere BAM.....dhe meqe un vete e vuaj po i lutem te tjerve mos harrojne dhe mos i merzisin ata qe kane ne krah....te shijojne ne max momentin dhe te DUAN  DUAN dhe vetem te DUAN sa me shume ne kete jete....

p.s : ska pse krijohet panik......nese e kuptojne drejte cdua te them....lol....

teme shum e goditur...*

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Me mire nuk ka ku vete,ne 14 kam olimpiade informatike.Sa mire eee,nuk mendoni dhe ju keshtu? :ngerdheshje:

----------


## E=mc²

Sa mire dhe per mua, qe do jem 16 ore ne pune se ka mbingarkim te rrjetit dhe populli do te flasi ne celular. Keshtu qe festoje te nesermen dhe bie rehat, se sa te ri te festoje dhe une me popullin me 14  :buzeqeshje: 

Po ti dea si po e pret shen valentinin ?

----------


## xfiles

Kete vit, prane personit qe dua, kam plan ta kaloj ne nje restorant dhe xhiro neper kryeqytet.

----------


## Izadora

si gjithmon tek tankstelle :ngerdheshje: 

po e presim me krahe :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Darius

> Dentistit tim si per dreq iu shkrep te linte daten e vizites ne 14 , as e shtuna si mbledh ne shpi keta ore amani, lere me kush po kujton festen


Nuk thua shyqyr. Do i bej gjerat me ndjenje se eshte dita e shenuar  :perqeshje:

----------


## Bejbi

Kjo feste e te dashuruarve me ka gjetur shumeeeeeeeeee te dashuruar,shumeeeeeeeeee te lumtur, aq sa dhe Shen Valentini ma ka zili.
Ju uroj te gjitheve dashuri te pafunde!

----------


## Nyx

> Nuk thua shyqyr. Do i bej gjerat me ndjenje se eshte dita e shenuar


C'ndjenje ore djale, eshte color blind vetem* $* letra jeshile shef :perqeshje: 




> Do jete pleqeri i shkreti .Pse se kujtove nje cik mi goce?


E kishte fajin asistentja, eshte single akoma me duket.



> Ju shtofte dashuria atij moderatorit qe hoqi postimet


Fjala jote ne vesh te zotit :buzeqeshje:

----------


## kærlighed

Heren e parafundit me gjeti te dashuruar tej kufinjeve. Heren e fundit me nje djale te vogel (pervec dy qe i kisha). Kesaj radhe akoma me te dashuruar, me zemren perplote dashuri.

Ju uroj te ju gjen edhe juve akoma me te lumtur.

----------


## stella_senza_cielo

*me thene te drejten ndonjehere mua me besdisin festat....pse u dashka festuar shen'valentini vetem ne 14 shkurt...?????.......ai qe do shen'valentin e ka perdite...kur e do nje njeri perdite feste te duket....*

----------


## jozii

Pershendetje! Kjo dit eshte e para per mua qe do e festoj me te fejuarin ti qe e dua shum. Jam fejuar ne prill 2008 dhe keshtu mezi e pres.

----------


## AGREPI_25

kete vit po me gjen shume te lumtur pasi e beri plaku zemren gur e me gjeti nje nuse hahahaha

----------


## baby_bù

Do te isha teper egoiste po te kerkoja me shume  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## e panjohura

Pa asnje ndryshim,njashtu si me la!

----------


## PINK

kur i bie ? te shtunen ? oh well i am pretty sure qe do me gjej ne krevat duke fjetur deri ne dreke , ose aty afer drekes qe mos e ekzagjeroj ca si shume.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## DI_ANA

Ashtu si me la...Te dashuruar me Dashurine.

----------


## Besoja

Eh!
Ashtu si para gjashte vjetesh....

----------

